# Civilian spend a day with the air-force ?



## krimynal (10 Mar 2016)

Okay I really didn't know how to ask that one or even how to look it up on here , if there is a thread open already about that please post the link and kill this one!

I was wondering.  I've been seeing a lot of times people say "just go spend the day with X trade people and see what they do on a day to day basis".  My question is;

How can you actually just show up and be like "hello I want to follow you guys and see what you guys do for a living on a day-to-day".  I mean I just can't show up at the 430 in Valcartier and hope that a happy SGT will let me follow him throught the day.

I am wondering since I am re-applying in april .... I think I know which trade I want ( 2 out of the 3 I am pretty sure ) but as far as the 3rd one ... I'm on the fence between 3 trades .... 

So is there like a phone number you need to call ? or someone you need to send an EMAIL to ? Keep in mind I'm not in the CF Anymore so I don't have access to the IntraNet

Thanks

P.S. Sorry If the text is not shown properly , I can't open the spell check and the text format is very weird on my job computer !


----------



## DAA (10 Mar 2016)

Probably your best and only option, would be to contact the Public Affairs Office on the Base that you would like to try and visit.

Other than that, I don't believe the CF has any type of promotional program for which you are proposing.


----------



## krimynal (10 Mar 2016)

yeah thats what I figured... SO many people seemed to post that you can just wander off on the base and see how it works , but its clearly not that simple.

Now I need to really read on here on the 3 things that REALLY inspire me and to see if it seems like I will be enjoying it.

- AVN Tech
- ATIS Tech
- AWS Tech 

Reapplying from Artillery I know AWS is a LITTLE BIT closer to what I was doing before ( and I know it's probably like 3% closer haha ). 

As far as the other 2 .... I have NO IDEA on what to expect , I read stuff on here and watch the little video on Forces.ca ... but I don't know what to expect anyways 

Thanks for the info tho DAA. 

Now I just need to see which trade are actually hiring right now and hopefully I'll be able to apply and get back in before Christmas 2017 !


----------



## RedcapCrusader (10 Mar 2016)

The videos on Forces.ca are pretty accurate....


----------



## krimynal (10 Mar 2016)

I am not saying they are not accurate.  

But there is a difference between making a 5 minutes long video on people that does the job and that speak on what they prefer about it , and how amazing it is
And to actually spend a day with one of them and see first hand exactly what its like.  

How many times have you watched a movie trailer and thought It would be an AMAZING movie, then ended up sleeping on it because the only GOOD parts where the one from the trailer.
That's something I wish I can avoid .... but hey , every job has some down side , I just want to make sure I decide on which one is best suited for me , and which down side I can deal better with


----------



## Zombie (10 Mar 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> I am not saying they are not accurate.
> 
> But there is a difference between making a 5 minutes long video on people that does the job and that speak on what they prefer about it , and how amazing it is
> And to actually spend a day with one of them and see first hand exactly what its like.
> ...



The CF does a pretty good job of making information accessible to those thinking of joining. When you combine their website, recruiting centres and the resources available here, you already have more information than most people do when applying for jobs. Not that long ago there was not only no "job shadowing" experience, but no army.ca and no internet to sit at home and read about the jobs 24/7. I would make your best decision based on what you have available to you, and just enjoy the ride. There are options down the road if you're not happy in your chosen trade. That being said, if you can score a day with the air force, thats great. Good luck on whatever you choose.


----------

